# Jailbreak apple TV ne fonctionne pas



## Thurécation (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et tout ce que j'ai lu en le parcourant montre que ce site est super. Bravo à ceux qui le gère. 
Voici mon problème : 
J'ai acheté un AppleTV. Je savais qu'on pouvait le Jailbreaker et le vendeur m'a confirmé que ce n'est pas une version 3 de l'appareil. (maintenant j'ai des doutes je l'avoue ...)
Lorsque je tente le Jailbreak avec SeasonPAss tout se passe bien jusqu'à la restauration de l'AppleTV sur Itunes. Je trouve bien le nouveau FirmWare mais quand je le sélectionne j'ai le message suivant dans ITunes : 
L'AppleTV "AppleTV" n'a pas pu être restaurée car le fichier de programme interne n'est pas compatible.
Pour infos : 
Nom du FirmWare : Appletv2,1_5.2.1_10B329a_Restore.ipsw
Version Itunes : 11.0.3
Version OSX 10.8.3
Version Apple TV : IOS 5.2.1 Version 10B329a
Si quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas .... Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## aurique (19 Mai 2013)

Avec SeasonPAss , normalement, tu n'as rien a faire ( par exemple tu n'as pas à sélectionner le firmware, il va lui même prendre le FW custom et commencer la restauration).

Tu as la derniere version de SeasonPAss  ? 

Tu as bien créer le fw custiom d'abord ?


----------



## Thurécation (19 Mai 2013)

Oui, je pense avoir la dernière version car lorsque je le lance il propose d'aller chercher la dernière version sur le net. 
Quand à créer le fw custiom d'abord, je me base sur un Tuto dispo sur YouTube : http://youtu.be/NGN8p6k0tGk 
Voici le lien pour voir au cas où ... 

Mais comment savoir si j'ai un AppleTV 2 ou 3 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




aurique a dit:


> Avec SeasonPAss , normalement, tu n'as rien a faire ( par exemple tu n'as pas à sélectionner le firmware, il va lui même prendre le FW custom et commencer la restauration).
> 
> Et j'allais oublier :rateau:: c'est ITunes va sélectionner tout seul le FW c'est celui dont j'ai indiqué le nom dans ma question.


----------



## aurique (19 Mai 2013)

Ok... j'ai l'impression que ton apple TV est de 3eme génération ..... 

Tu as encore la boite ? si oui, sur un coté de la boite il y a la resolution max supportée : 720 ou 1080 ??


----------



## Thurécation (19 Mai 2013)

Il y a marqué 1080p. 
Ca serait une AplleTV 3 alors ? 
donc pas de Jailbreak possible pour le moment c'est ça ?


----------



## aurique (19 Mai 2013)

Je te confirme : 1080 = Apple TV 3ème generation 

Désolé pour toi... pas de Jailbreak possible pour l'instant ( et ça parait mal parti ... 

---------------Edit------

Tu devrait "voir" le vendeur, car là, il y a un problème


----------



## Thurécation (19 Mai 2013)

ok, je vais voir si il est possible de faire un échange au magasin mais je ne pense pas que ça soit possible:mouais:.
 reste à espérer un Jailbreak ... :mouais:
Merci en tout cas pour ces réponses !!! Comme quoi j'avais raison, ce site est super !!!


----------



## Alino06 (30 Mai 2013)

Oui enfin le mec ne t'as pas vendu le bon produit, la moindre des choses c'est de te la reprendre


----------



## Thurécation (30 Mai 2013)

Il n'est pas possible qu'il me l'échange et veulent bien me le reprendre. Mais je préfère garder mon AppleTV au cas où un Jailbreak arrive un jour et puis même dans ses fonctions d'origine c'est déjà super !!!


----------



## polo_86 (1 Juin 2013)

Ce n'est qu'une question de jours pour le jailbreak ...

http://www.appletv3jailbreak.com/search/label/apple tv 3


----------



## ubusky (4 Juin 2013)

polo_86 a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'une question de jours pour le jailbreak ...
> 
> http://www.appletv3jailbreak.com/search/label/apple tv 3



depuis le temps qu'on l'attend...


----------



## Thurécation (4 Juin 2013)

Allez on y croit, on y croit !!!


----------

